# A New Market For Slingshots



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I just came across this ... Could be a new market for slingshots!!!

http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/weird/wild-turkey-video-179279021.html

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

Charles, you see one, you take one!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Nothing a katana wouldnt fix...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmm and just about thanksgiving day! Dumb Bird! -- Tex


----------



## rockzz22 (Oct 26, 2012)

that is crazy


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL Love it!!

Cheers
AL


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

lmao that's funny


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Turkey Wars! The fowl strike back


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Yep Thanksgiving is coming soon! LOL


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

this is why should always carry a slingshot


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For the entrepreneurs ... just set up a little stand by the road selling slingshots and ammo ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Charles said:


> For the entrepreneurs ... just set up a little stand by the road selling slingshots and ammo ....
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


location, location, location !


----------

